# UPS Seized package. What do I do?



## ElChapo (Mar 12, 2013)

Just had a package not show up today. Been tracking it all day and finally called UPS again and was asked for a phone number (which I gave fake) and name (which I gave fake). Then I was told it was investigated that the package contained herbs and was directed to call the shipper. The package is not addressed to me or going to my house. However, I am wondering what is going to happen next with the shipper once/if they investigate, etc etc. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Kite High (Mar 12, 2013)

was it a package of herb?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Time to have the shipper (if he used his real name/address) and the receiver speak to lawyers. The package will be turned over to the authorities and an investigation will be started.


----------



## ElChapo (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. not sure what to do right now


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't panic..........really depends who sent it (real person/address?) and who it was going to?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 12, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Time to have the shipper (if he used his real name/address) and the receiver speak to lawyers. The package will be turned over to the authorities and an investigation will be started.


And even if it was intrastate (within the same state, kids) an investigation will be by the Feds because it involves an interstate carrier.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 12, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> Just had a package not show up today. Been tracking it all day and finally called UPS again and was asked for a phone number (which I gave fake) and name (which I gave fake). Then I was told it was investigated that the package contained herbs and was directed to call the shipper. The package is not addressed to me or going to my house. However, I am wondering what is going to happen next with the shipper once/if they investigate, etc etc. Anyone have experience with this?


Hope you've been querying (searching status of) that tracking number online from a PC that can't be tied to you. A little technical forensics against their database for queries against that tracking number could lead to an ISP and mac address of the PC from which the tracking query was sent.... RUN FOREST RUN!


----------



## Kite High (Mar 12, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hope you've been querying (searching status of) that tracking number online from a PC that can't be tied to you. A little technical forensics against their database for queries against that tracking number could lead to an ISP and mac address of the PC from which the tracking query was sent.... RUN FOREST RUN!


yep...what he said...


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't ship fucking weed, it's a federal crime.


----------



## mudminer (Mar 13, 2013)

S h e e e e e i t ! ! !


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> Just had a package not show up today. Been tracking it all day and finally called UPS again and was asked for a phone number (which I gave fake) and name (which I gave fake). Then I was told it was investigated that the package contained herbs and was directed to call the shipper. The package is not addressed to me or going to my house. However, I am wondering what is going to happen next with the shipper once/if they investigate, etc etc. Anyone have experience with this?


You didn't call their 1800 number from your own phone did you? About how much did your friend ship you? If he sent you less than an ounce my guess is they'll pitch it. If he sent you a pound or so then I'm voting with the run advice group LOL. I would guess they'll gauge their response to the amount unless they are having a slow day and you can never tell what the workload is like day to day in enforcer world.


----------



## bud nugbong (Mar 13, 2013)

lolz...your screwed elchapo. how much time do you think youll get?


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 13, 2013)

bud nugbong said:


> lolz...your screwed elchapo. how much time do you think youll get?


I doubt it...it all depends on how buddy works it out. From what I understand a change of address is as simple as a change of a lan card or ditch the computer and other shit (phone etc.) until the investigation is done. I wouldn't worry about this and I'd determine by the amount of flack on whether I'm gonna quit pot for a while or what. You'd have to be very dumb to get popped at this point.


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

if your going to be sending weed through the mail the person that sends it uses a name out of a phone book and their address and you have it sent to your moms or a friend once the package arrives dont open it for like 3 days you also tell who is receiving it that if someone asks for your signature not to accept the package you should never send by UPS use priority mail if need be it works i know


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 13, 2013)

make sure he doesnt receive the package, they may still try to deliver it. call him and tell him to refuse package if anything shows up. if there is a package outside, tell him to leave it outside. he still has deniablitly so long as he pretends to be unaware that there was a package coming.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> make sure he doesnt receive the package, they may still try to deliver it. call him and tell him to refuse package if anything shows up. if there is a package outside, tell him to leave it outside. he still has deniablitly so long as he pretends to be unaware that there was a package coming.


I wouldn't leave it outside but I would leave it unopened by the door. If they are going to whack you it will be pretty quick after they see you retrieve it. It might have a sensor in it to show when opened but most likely not for a smaller amount. But leave it by the door and if they come aknockin' you can tell them "Oh yeah I was going to call the carrier about a mistaken delivery. After I fed my cat, my dog, my bird, took a shit, ate a bagel . . . ."


----------



## mudminer (Mar 13, 2013)

i would think if yer gonna get busted they would 1) not tell you it was interdicted and 2) hand it to you via an disguised agent with sig required. they are not gonna want their eyes off of that package while its out of their hands.


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

Happens all the time mang.... they send fake ups guy thats cop. Before you even hand the pen back to them your on the ground in cuffs. Anything inside is now your posession. Dont be a dick an have family sign either. Your buddy will likely have package show up at his house and second he touches it hes fucked... they WILL and HAVE arrested everyone inside the house also as part of conspiracy.

Shits ruff. You either got lucky a dumb employee read the status to you or they didnt think enough of it to do a sting.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2013)

One more thing - and hope it really doesn't have to be said to the OP - if this doesn't go bad don't pat yourself on the back. Never again between you guys using any carrier. They may be trying to build a case and see if there is a trail of evidence that leads to a bigger pen of sheep. You guys might have been snags. Nobody knows but them and they aren't going to tell all.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hope you've been querying (searching status of) that tracking number online from a PC that can't be tied to you. A little technical forensics against their database for queries against that tracking number could lead to an ISP and mac address of the PC from which the tracking query was sent.... RUN FOREST RUN!


all this folks to go after a fucken plant! seriously shit is assbackwards, lets let china roll over our infastructure but spend thousands trying to track down small herbs for fucks sake if you aint disgusted your not paying attention!


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

Never understood why people did sign anyways... the risk is never worth the money. Atleast send to neighborhood house not occupied. Leave note on door saying put at back door please you on vacation. 3 am grab it an run. Burn the tag and then its just a posession charge rather than 4 felony charges. They have to get you with the box to get you on felony... also ups CAN open any package they want. Stop sending things that smell and through a carrier who opens your shit when they want.

One last thing, you DO NOT have to open the box to get arrested. They know whats inside and you get pulled over next day with it still shut, they opening it and you going to jail. Know someone who this situation happened to. He tried fighting and ended up pleading out with felonies and tons of court costs.


----------



## diet coke (Mar 13, 2013)

no worries mate, deny deny deny. If you have a grow time to ditch it 
But never mail weed, a good lawyer will be 6k easy but worth the money( talking from experience)


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea good ol tax dollars at work where they shouldn't be. They will eat us gardeners for breakfast and the real drug smugglers still make it into US on a daily prol allowed agenda. I guess u know for the future u won't be doing that anymore!

http://f.kulfoto.com/pic/0001/0020/xY36b19224.jpg


----------



## PurpleBuz (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> Is usps priority mail generally safer? No sig required. Common packaging handled in bulk by usps?


----------



## ElChapo (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, none of us have heard anything yet. The package contained MANY pounds. The package was never received in Cali or here. The only way we found out is from UPS telling us on the phone. Pretty much I am going at this point to just DENY DENY DENY since there really isn't anything I have done personally.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 13, 2013)

you never ship with the postal service, always fedex and ups, duh


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea, package is gone... part of the game lol. Can always make your money back. Cant make shit in jail!

From this point on, never bring it up again. People call you to inquire say they have wrong number... if there was that much in there expect a call in week or so say oh we found your package where do you want it sent or something of that nature.


----------



## ElChapo (Mar 13, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you never ship with the postal service, always fedex and ups, duh


 It was with UPS. I would never be dumb enough to use USPS lol


----------



## ElChapo (Mar 13, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> Yea, package is gone... part of the game lol. Can always make your money back. Cant make shit in jail! From this point on, never bring it up again. People call you to inquire say they have wrong number... if there was that much in there expect a call in week or so say oh we found your package where do you want it sent or something of that nature.


 as long as that is the extent of the problem, then I don't care at all. the money means nothing at this point As long as that's the extent of the circumstances, I don't care about the money. least of my worries.


----------



## Mattemil (Mar 13, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> *Yea, package is gone... part of the game lol. Can always make your money back. Cant make shit in jail!*
> 
> From this point on, never bring it up again. People call you to inquire say they have wrong number... if there was that much in there expect a call in week or so say oh we found your package where do you want it sent or something of that nature.


Wrong.......


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol whats wrong about that? 

True, if they want they can retrieve the package containing about 20 lbs i would estimate. They will also include 5 yr served sentance... also, they can make money in jail i guess just not sure how much it pays to be someones bitch lol. Or they can just forget about the package and be smarter, eventually they have the money back. Finally, yes it is part of the game. You make money you will take hits. Legally or illegally. EXPECT IT.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 13, 2013)

keep mailing weed and you WILL be in jail...for sure


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 13, 2013)

I know why would you even do that? I'm sure the whole ups truck smelled like dope. Or wherever it was at.


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

shipping by priority mail is the best way UPS and Fedex will open the packages when using usps never ship more than a few ounces at a time you put it in a bag of course and then put it in a rubbermaid container to seal in the smell priority mail is usually expedited really quick and is the best way to send it never had any problems and i have smoked alot of shit this way usually your talking receiving it within 2-3 days from it being mailed


----------



## PurpleBuz (Mar 13, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> you never ship with the postal service, always fedex and ups, duh


Do you have a shipping experience to share? otherwise please explain why.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Mar 13, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> It was with UPS. I would never be dumb enough to use USPS lol


but it got caught, is ups really the smart way?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> ....snip.... The package contained MANY pounds....snip....


They will follow up on weight. I would get a good criminal defense attorney now and make 1 visit to establish a relationship. If they pop you the difference will be a swift, quality defense. How to find a good one? Go to the local superior criminal court and listen and wait for the lunch break and ask the court clerks and bailiffs for the heavy hitter. Then listen to the names that keep getting repeated. Go to speak with the top 1 or 2 and speak with them about this and their costs in case this becomes an issue. Then make arrangements for that fee to be EASILY & AUTOMATICALLY paid if necessary and take their card. If this becomes an issue say NOTHING just hand law enforcement the card and ONLY speak with your attorney.

Enforcement is not prepared for someone who has had quality legal advice prior to the problem arising. They also take advantage of the fact that from in jail you can not easily do this type of footwork so do it yesterday! Don't cheap out on this. You maybe able to avoid charges by doing this if you follow your attorneys advice and whatever you do do NOT lie to your attorney.


----------



## ColoradoHighLife (Mar 13, 2013)

Never ship UPS!


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

Purple budz- clearly you know someone close to you who doesnt care about bunch of pot gone so you must get cheap enough... use pawns. Pay people to mail out a box you packaged. Pay someone to get the package an wait outside house till it comes... PAY people off lol. Stop being greedy or get arrested. Cover your ass.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Mar 13, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> Purple budz- clearly you know someone close to you who doesnt care about bunch of pot gone so you must get cheap enough... use pawns. Pay people to mail out a box you packaged. Pay someone to get the package an wait outside house till it comes... PAY people off lol. Stop being greedy or get arrested. Cover your ass.


understand the pawns, not the issue. The question is if usps or ups is the better carrier.


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> They will follow up on weight. I would get a good criminal defense attorney now and make 1 visit to establish a relationship. If they pop you the difference will be a swift, quality defense. How to find a good one? Go to the local superior criminal court and listen and wait for the lunch break and ask the court clerks and bailiffs for the heavy hitter. Then listen to the names that keep getting repeated. Go to speak with the top 1 or 2 and speak with them about this and their costs in case this becomes an issue. Then make arrangements for that fee to be EASILY & AUTOMATICALLY paid if necessary and take their card. If this becomes an issue say NOTHING just hand law enforcement the card and ONLY speak with your attorney.
> 
> Enforcement is not prepared for someone who has had quality legal advice prior to the problem arising. They also take advantage of the fact that from in jail you can not easily do this type of footwork so do it yesterday! Don't cheap out on this. You maybe able to avoid charges by doing this if you follow your attorneys advice and whatever you do do NOT lie to your attorney.


I like this guys thinking... listen to this.


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 13, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> understand the pawns, not the issue. The question is if usps or ups is the better carrier.


IMO, ups and fedex will both search package if they want. But these are the safest for anything over 1 p.(size being major role play) usps will pick up yours based on package size and being federally owned. Although for small package or priority like other person said its a 2 day thing. If it isnt snatched then it show up on time. Doubtful they will throw a team together while the package is in transit still and it makes it to you when tracking originally said... if it is randomly delayed then youll know and get prepared.

Try another option of transit. Mabe ship a car privately or something of that sort. Alot of money to be made an at risk so worth putting thought into it.

Also not to be a dick but there are many people who do this regularly and dont get caught... if its smelled like herb to get opened then your careless with your packaging which is not smart and is not hard to take your time and clean everything and vacum seal multiple times ect.

At the end of the day theres so much risk of it all and its even on tv shows that 30% of calis pot stays in cali. Rest is shipped out. This isnt new and they are onto it.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Mar 13, 2013)

I get ya, seems like size is always the issue, despite what some say


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 13, 2013)

Try to keep this in the back of your mind if it does go bad. You have the right to remain silent . This is where people fuck up. Keep your mouth shut no matter what they promise you. Just keep saying NO COMMENT


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

i have had luck with usps but for a large amount like 25 pounds it would probably be best to drive the shit there


----------



## Kite High (Mar 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Try to keep this in the back of your mind if it does go bad. You have the right to remain silent . This is where people fuck up. Keep your mouth shut no matter what they promise you. Just keep saying NO COMMENT


i answer NOTHING without my attorney...stops all questioning dead


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Try to keep this in the back of your mind if it does go bad. You have the right to remain silent . This is where people fuck up. Keep your mouth shut no matter what they promise you. Just keep saying NO COMMENT


Actually where people fuck up is not planning for the contingency in the first place. Once you are in jail all communication is monitored so precisely how do you give instructions on how to get an attorney and what questions to ask? You really don't you rely on your significant other or just jail talk. While client/attorney conversations are privileged in jail no other conversation is and they are all taped. So right now is the time to make this visit and I'd make SURE I did this annually if this is something you engage in frequently. Just making sure you have support behind you in case.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Actually where people fuck up is not planning for the contingency in the first place. Once you are in jail all communication is monitored so precisely how do you give instructions on how to get an attorney and what questions to ask? You really don't you rely on your significant other or just jail talk. While client/attorney conversations are privileged in jail no other conversation is and they are all taped. So right now is the time to make this visit and I'd make SURE I did this annually if this is something you engage in frequently. Just making sure you have support behind you in case.


you are either an attorney, a real gangster/criminal or both...myself I am a retired criminal....and always did what you are screaming...costs lotsa $$ but with that cash flow its only a business cost


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Mar 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> all this folks to go after a fucken plant! seriously shit is assbackwards, lets let china roll over our infastructure but spend thousands trying to track down small herbs for fucks sake if you aint disgusted your not paying attention!


 A-Fucking-Men. First thing this morning I was stopped at a light and a huge Coors Light 18 wheeler rolled up at the intersection. I thought to myself, "Fuck's sake, would it be so bad to have a big rig of sticky delivering to all the local distribs?" Of course a 400 lb gorilla with an AR would be riding shotgun...


----------



## Kart0oN (Mar 13, 2013)

to my knowledge USPS is the best carrier like sum1 mentioned before send it priority mail ship it trippled bagged vacuum sealed everyone seems to forget that USPS is hurting hard right now in the pocket they want all the money they can get there hands on package wise and they dont give a shit what you ship as long as it doesn't explode or kill anyone .... that being said the only mail USPS inspects is media mail which you cannot just send anything its reserved for papers / cds / manuscripts / screen plays etc etc ... go read the USPS website they state that "USPS has the right to inspect all MEDIA MAIL and there own discrection" nowhere on the site does it state that they can inspect and package for any reason i have looked into this alot because i sell and ship formula 420 solution which is ORM-D (limited quantity) which is not aloud in priority mail but to save costs i ship it priority mail regional A box havn't had a problem yet like i said before they dont give a shit BTW dont be stupid and ship it regional A which has a limit of up to 15lbs ship it regular priority or different regional method's with the weight you desire


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's how it goes.

You NEVER use UPS or Fed Ex, they can and do open packages on a whim.

You always do use the United States Postal service. It requires a court order from a judge to actually open a package when using USPS.

Also you may have noticed a small sign at the post office that reads something like this "All mail over 12 ounces in weight, can't be sent by dumping it into a mail box with stamps on it. It has to be metered by a live postal agent.

That's your cut off point, 12 ounces or under including box and packaging weight. So yeah, more then a couple ounces a 1/4 max and your package takes on new meaning at the post office.

Having said that, ordering and shipping small amounts of weed, is much safer and easier then having seeds shipped from a foreign country.

The penalty if your caught is actually potentially much less. Look at Marc Emery, they wanted to give him a life sentnence for being a bean dealer.

My friend BC Bud, had 300 packages of dope go missing, I told him to stop immediatly but he didn't, he got caught with his pants down. And did about a 1 and 1/2 in a canadian jail. He's right back in the game now though.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Mar 13, 2013)

Next if you did make the mistake of mailing other then USPS, or sent a large amount etc.

You need to remember to, deny deny deny!

NEVER admit to anything, so unless they knock on your door and want to personally hand you a box, (dont answer the door). You should be okay, if both parties keep their cool.

It's almost impossible to nab the sender, unless they have you staked out and you keep doing it.

The reciever is always the one they go for, and or try to make him talk about the sender. That's what they did with Marc Emery. Intercepted a number of his seed orders. Then put the squeeze on the recipients, to implicate Emery...


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries jail time is the stupid tax you have to pay... just hope you don't have any up coming taxes that are due.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2013)

Everyone I know who exports n imports uses fed ex or ups..never usps. It happens, they get 3% of the loads...n not cause they are looking it happens when the pigs run dogs through the airport cargo..ups n fed ex don't give a fuck wats inside package.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 13, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you are either an attorney, a real gangster/criminal or both...myself I am a retired criminal....and always did what you are screaming...costs lotsa $$ but with that cash flow its only a business cost


If your a true Criminal Kite High, you probably found a way to write that cost off... LOL


----------



## Kite High (Mar 13, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> If your a true Criminal Kite High, you probably found a way to write that cost off... LOL


covered it trafficking people


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Kart0oN said:


> to my knowledge USPS is the best carrier like sum1 mentioned before send it priority mail ship it trippled bagged vacuum sealed everyone seems to forget that USPS is hurting hard right now in the pocket they want all the money they can get there hands on package wise and they dont give a shit what you ship as long as it doesn't explode or kill anyone .... that being said the only mail USPS inspects is media mail which you cannot just send anything its reserved for papers / cds / manuscripts / screen plays etc etc ... go read the USPS website they state that "USPS has the right to inspect all MEDIA MAIL and there own discrection" nowhere on the site does it state that they can inspect and package for any reason i have looked into this alot because i sell and ship formula 420 solution which is ORM-D (limited quantity) which is not aloud in priority mail but to save costs i ship it priority mail regional A box havn't had a problem yet like i said before they dont give a shit BTW dont be stupid and ship it regional A which has a limit of up to 15lbs ship it regular priority or different regional method's with the weight you desire


They say it themselves...if it fits, it ships!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Next if you did make the mistake of mailing other then USPS, or sent a large amount etc.
> 
> You need to remember to, deny deny deny!
> 
> ...


To begin with your using some fucken random address as return address.....if there is a question with the person it was sent to......What??? What fucken Package....What??? that shit aint mine...I dont even know this fuck that sent this....sorry bro....cant help ya.....LAAAATTERRR


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Mar 14, 2013)

i dont agree with the use a empty house method to ship to most of your postal delivery people have been doing it for a long time and would know that nobody lives in that house that would be the red flag you dont want


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 14, 2013)

Those Cali n Colorado boys know they are going to lose a load here n there, cost of doin business ...its still better for them to lose a couple loads a year n get 4k n elbow over moving it locally for half that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you are either an attorney, a real gangster/criminal or both...myself I am a retired criminal....and always did what you are screaming...costs lotsa $$ but with that cash flow its only a business cost


Me? I'm just an ole grannie  tryin' to keep the kids playing safe. But thank you that was quite a generous and kind compliment.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> but it got caught, is ups really the smart way?


UPS and Fedex are publicly traded companies, and have nothing to do with the federal gov't.

USPS is an agency of the feds.

I would avoid USPS ... just a hunch.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to mention ...talk to someone who worked at fed ex.or ups they hustle all day, rush,rush rush.
if they stop a package n it opens they tape up n load asap ...the. the postal service is government turds that are lazy n will steal.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 14, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha, If I opened a package with several lbs of mj in it do you think for a second I'd tell anyone. That thing would go right into the trunk of my car


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, good luck...they go through a metal detector n get lunch box searched before they leave, searched too if they feel it needs to be done.
you be better off looking for the cash coming back after the load is flipped...cash easier to hide.


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Mar 15, 2013)

1) Always ship your weed inside an actual package of some sort. You could buy a $15 pair of Walmart shoes, for example, and stuff up to around 3 ounces in each shoe. Then overnight the package.

2) Whatever hard drive you used to query the shipping website, put it up somewhere away from your location for a while. Simply buy a new hard drive and pop it in. Even if there is an IP match, it won't matter. There will be no traceable evidence on the new drive.

3) If the police do attempt to question you, do not answer any questions. Period. An IP hit is one thing, proving it was you behind it is another.

4) Don't get your package flagged again. That was lame of you.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 15, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> I know why would you even do that? I'm sure the whole ups truck smelled like dope. Or wherever it was at.


My thoughts exactly. I'd rather rent a car and pick it up, but even that is too risky... That's why I grow my own


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 15, 2013)

So many things wrong here. First it is bad to ship at all in the US but never do multiple pounds it means your just brain dead. If you do it it must be overnight by noon shipment as those packages do not sit and by pass many stops where dogs are used as simply a time crunch. The person sending does not use their name or any of their info you can print the label at any public place so no ide required. You ship to a clean address to a false name doesnt need to match address they do not check that. make sure the sender sends it not signature or id required. If they persist with signature make sure the person uses a false name signs that name and use opposite hand ie left for a righty right for a left to help mask hand writting and doctor sign just a scribble.If it was multiple lbs and it vanished thats when your to be worried. It may sometime come through and thats the day you do not except it. More then likely it is currently being back traced to origin then they follow up to its destination trying to make a good case for double kickin at both addresses with good warrants. They may also wait to see if your stupid enough to try again. This was done beyond sloppiedly and sounds like by some amateur kids.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

UPS, FedEx... you've got it backwards.
Usps, keep it on the ground.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> UPS and Fedex are publicly traded companies, and have nothing to do with the federal gov't.
> 
> USPS is an agency of the feds.
> 
> I would avoid USPS ... just a hunch.


More like funded by the govt... I thought.
USPS
First-Class® letters and parcels and Express Mail® are protected against search and seizure under the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution, and, as such, cannot be opened without a search warrant. If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class Mail letter or parcel or an Express Mail pieceviolate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to open the mailpiece. Other classes of mail do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be opened without a warrant.

Fedex/UPS
Open it up if they want.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> More like funded by the govt... I thought.
> USPS
> First-Class® letters and parcels and Express Mail® are protected against search and seizure under the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution, and, as such, cannot be opened without a search warrant.....snip....


A search warrant is simple and quick to obtain in the post Anthrax scare era.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 16, 2013)

honestly, if they let you know that the package was seized on the phone, they probably wont try to do a controlled delivery. If they do a controlled delivery you won't know about it beforehand or have time to prepare. Just be aware is anything linking you to the package which you need to worry about.


----------



## stak (Mar 16, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Don't ship fucking weed, it's a federal crime.


It's also a federal crime to grow, smoke, consume, or possess weed. Sooooo.....yeah, great point


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 16, 2013)

It's pretty simple... no sig required when sending... sign nothing when receiving.
If someone asks, you don't know anything about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> honestly, if they let you know that the package was seized on the phone, they probably wont try to do a controlled delivery. If they do a controlled delivery you won't know about it beforehand or have time to prepare. Just be aware is anything linking you to the package which you need to worry about.


Oh it wouldn't be the first time the left hand did not know what the right hand was doing LOL.


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 18, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> It was with UPS. I would never be dumb enough to use USPS lol


and yet, you were mindless enough to ship it through a public carrier?


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 18, 2013)

stak said:


> It's also a federal crime to grow, smoke, consume, or possess weed. Sooooo.....yeah, great point


The only difference being... one is a FELONY..(possibly two depending on weight)...


----------



## stak (Mar 18, 2013)

SeeRockCity said:


> The only difference being... one is a FELONY..(possibly two depending on weight)...


what does any of them being a felony have to do with my post or the post I quoted?


----------



## Dookz (Mar 18, 2013)

this thread is such a long story for nothing, if you get nervous bout buying seeds overseas like most people do but yet ship LBS through mail you deserve to get caught cuz didnt you learn drugs 101 or whatever people call being in the game i guess, teenagers know this just watchin discovery channel and drug shows and know federal/state crimes, it doesnt matter IF 75 percent recieve it or get it, its not worth any percentage of trying to win like that, next time drive and take a road trip cuz if money isnt the issue your going about what you do in the wrongest way... my 2 cents im not tryin to pick no fights or sound like a dick but being in the game or thinking unclearly will only get you busted, and jail time which in my book is not worth that at all


----------



## T.Huxley (Mar 18, 2013)

How much weight was it? If we're talking less then an ounce with no rap sheet I really wouldn't worry, you'll get probation and community service.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

just keep mailing weed...your cell awaits


----------



## Kite High (Mar 18, 2013)

T.Huxley said:


> How much weight was it? If we're talking less then an ounce with no rap sheet I really wouldn't worry, you'll get probation and community service.


it is a federal felony to mail contraband...so it could be a joint and boom federal...even through ups and fedex...crossing state lines makes it a Federal Felony...period


----------



## jimmer6577 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well if you got this nervous this easy that you had to post (what should I do) then you probably need to stay away from the game. NOT THAT YOU ARE but nervous people getting busted makes snitches from what I've seen in my life time. Me and several friends have used the USPS to ship smoke and money back ond forth from west to east coast. We do it overnight as a previous post mentioned. from time to time 1 gets snagged,Maybe show up empty, etc... But both ends uses fake names and nobody checks tracking. The address it's sent to is another friend who leaves it at the door marked return to sender. It has worked for years but yes the possibilty of prison is there!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2013)

Kite High said:


> just keep mailing weed...your cell awaits


Damn, have some concern here! You are putting attorney's out of work with this kind of scurrilous advice!


----------



## mudminer (Mar 18, 2013)

T.Huxley said:


> How much weight was it? If we're talking less then an ounce with no rap sheet I really wouldn't worry, you'll get probation and community service.


earlier in the thread somebody said something about "many many lbs.". p.s. the wife loves your avatar.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2013)

Heartland hank...your very misguided and seem to rely on your own personal belief. USPS is the absolute worst way to even attempt all are bad but usps have more check points within the us then any other service. They use central hub distribution centers to bulk seperate. Each of these is setup with dogs, and electronic sniffers for narcotics and explosives. This is why most usps packages get found out as they sit for redistribution in crates that get checked. The 4th amendement does not protect any package from the delivering company from being checked as it is their duty and company policy to prevent itself from legal biased lawsuits. Now with fedex and ups ground overnight or same day they have less legal tape as they are not a federally owned but privately owned company meaning they do things different which is why they can guarantee next day by noon deliveries. usps on their next day or express usually off dump to ups and fed ex but have to be swept prior to the exchange meaning more chance to be found. Not sure who fed you that line about usps being safer or the crap about the 4th amendment as it does not apply. Your talking national security, patriot act and legal law suit issues if they fail their job so they actually care more and since it is a government business it has the freedom since what is being done is a federal interstate charge.. Best answer is just dont do it. You might get away a few times or once but your gonna get caught.


----------



## bcguy01 (Mar 21, 2013)

fedex only I do it all the time 5 lbs up to 30 just never put more than 4 in a box and vacuum seal it alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> you are either an attorney, a real gangster/criminal or both...myself I am a retired criminal....and always did what you are screaming...costs lotsa $$ but with that cash flow its only a business cost


That is a great observation! That poster knows. Right CTG?


----------



## KJB1981 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can tell you all is bad doe i never use fedex or ups. I have used usps and yes it does work until they want to get you the problem is really you dont know what the other side is doing like how they package it, what names their using and etc. then you have this middle(usps,fedex,and ups) that nobody really knows their process so its all scary buddy. I done had my packages lost and money seized so they do have a process going on and they look not in the actual package but the traffic like how many packages go to this place and also where it comes like cali or co and az those are flags also po boxes which i think i got jammed on lossing my money man that shit hurt but i am free. But to the actual post you will not have any worries for now but you are for sure on the radar may need to redo your setup


----------



## pizzapuffer (Mar 26, 2013)

wonder if the OP got arrested? lesson learned to anyone who thinks the mail system is safe. stay within your state laws and stay small. your chances of being busted drastically go down. dont sell drugs, work a job. grow weed for free. get 8 hours of sleep. eat healthy, exercise, and take your vitamins. bottom line, use some fucking common sense people!


----------



## lovemymj (Mar 27, 2013)

HAVING A LAWYER should be RULE #1... government "entities" are always breathing down our necks....From a "small business perspective", I need one just to protect me from THEM, meaning Government. Attorney Gen., Insurance Company, EPA, Local Hazard people,...the list goes on... it's sad. It's so hard to make an honest living... Lawyer UP!!


----------



## KINGSCOUNTY (Apr 1, 2013)

Any Update?


----------



## pizzapuffer (Apr 1, 2013)

years ago a friend of mine was involved in this ring where they were shipping drugs fed ex across the country. him and a couple guys in town were getting it sent to their houses. they would ship it in car parts and they got away with it for probably over 10 years. it was good for mexican brick, better than the other brick around usually at the time(since them medical laws came into play and commercial is very rare now a days). one day someone that knew what was going on got pissed at someone so they told the area's drug enforcement team everything. everyone involved got arrested by the dea and the marshal service even went across country to get the guy sending the packages. one dude snitched and got less than a year. everyone else got hit hard, especially the people with guns. the main guy posted bail, plead not guilty, and never showed up for court, probably left the country. pretty interesting story really. if anyone wants a link to the newspaper article pm me and i will send it. dont really feel safe posting the link cause i used to live in the town it happen in. NEVER use the mail system people. you will get caught eventually. if you really need to get high all the time your safest way is move to a medical state and grow your own on a small scale. i've never heard of anyone on a small scale get busted as long as they still within the law. i've even had federal agents see my setup a couple years back at a friends house not involving drugs though. they actually only complimented on it.


----------



## Confucious (Apr 1, 2013)

I had some dummy people I knew at one time that where popped that day when they came out to get the package. Guns drawn and all, get on the ground suckaaaa.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 3, 2013)

Update! Just so u know, ups just bitches out n settled a 40 million $ settlement with dea ....fed ex said fuck u, see u in court. Over shipping. Pharmaceuticals . Ups caved liked bitches n fed ex said fuck u dea. N see u in court. " we refused to open customers package. "


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 4, 2013)

Fed ex is going to regret it. It will cost them more after the suit. UPS didnt "cave", they simply chose the more profitable route.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2013)

No, they caved. Fed ex will now get all my buisness. Customers appreciate privacy.


----------



## Sheepdawg (Apr 5, 2013)

FWIW a buddy I had in AZ got from CA and used the USPS. Never had an issue...ever.

The USPS is so incompetent, broke and basically dying that if you honestly think they are as on par as you all make them out to sound, you crazy.

As a matter of fact, I got my check over-nighted on Friday the 29th of March and it never made it here. Amazing...aint it.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe your boss sent you a bud


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Maybe your boss sent you a bud


yahuha bless you, im glad im not the only one who isnt totally blind in this world <3



-servant in the work of hwhy and [fwhy


----------



## KoonDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Shipping medical marijuana is a FEDERAL CRIME !!!!! The Fed's run dogs through main UPS, FedEx and other terminals. Been tracking the package ? Hope you were doing so at the library, cause they will track down your IP address and be at your door. Sure, you might of gotten away with it once, twice or 100 times. Just like a speeding ticket, it's just a matter of time. 

You CAN ship products 100% absent of THC, such as the pure CBD tinctres we make. We actually went to meet with FedEx and UPS. They will ship intrastate. NOT INTERSTATE !!!! It is a federal crime to cross a state line even with non THC mmj products.

Don't shoot the messenger. I've been doing this for almost 2 decades. Have spent $$$$$$$$$$ on attorneys to protect myself and my colleagues. 

THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT *IS THE PROBLEM*. Not just with mmj, with EVERYTHING !!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 9, 2013)

Growing marijuana is a federal. Crime too, so what?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 9, 2013)

I'de be more worried about usps damaging or losing your package than anything... Fucking incompetent is an understatement.
Perhaps it is really under funded, but man, USPS fucking blows these days.. I have stories.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 9, 2013)

KoonDawg said:


> Been tracking the package ? Hope you were doing so at the library, cause they will track down your IP address


I agree.. never track.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 9, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I agree.. never track.


vpn is the ticket


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 11, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> Ha Ha Ha, If I opened a package with several lbs of mj in it do you think for a second I'd tell anyone. That thing would go right into the trunk of my car


Friend of mine drives trucks on lot for UPS. Had to load his own trailer, and low and behold, box full of mary jane in front of him, wide open, looking like someone had already took a fist full and left it there. He said he just taped it up and threw it in the truck.


----------



## AliCakes (May 3, 2013)

Personally, I don't believe ElChapo......he did an almost identical thread in November, and then this one 5 months later. Seems like someone is either dumber than dirt, or an attention whore.

With the legal nature of our hobbies/businesses many of our members do have legitimate legal issues to deal with. This does not appear to be one of them.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2013)

I think El Chapo was busted trying to get a refund for shipping costs on the package that never arrived.


----------



## TheGreenMaester (May 8, 2013)

Shipping it seems like a bad idea. I would think you would be better off doing anything but that.


----------



## gagekko (May 18, 2013)

If you know what you're doing, shipping isn't any riskier than driving it - probably less risky.


----------



## wheels619 (May 18, 2013)

damn yall be fucked... lol. goodluck.


----------



## AliCakes (May 19, 2013)

I don't think it happened at all


----------



## SensiHerb (May 23, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> if your going to be sending weed through the mail the person that sends it uses a name out of a phone book and their address and you have it sent to your moms or a friend once the package arrives dont open it for like 3 days you also tell who is receiving it that if someone asks for your signature not to accept the package you should never send by UPS use priority mail if need be it works i know


i know im ten pages off with this, but you say dont sign and use priority mail if need be... you need to sign for priority mail.


----------



## SensiHerb (May 23, 2013)

oh, and... "If you ship Marijuana, you're going to have a bad time" hahahahaha


----------



## d3dm4n (May 23, 2013)

yeah good luck bro... if it ever shows up write return to sender and put it back in the mailbox ... dont open that thing


also ALWAYS USE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING... no time for dogs or investigations only time for getting it to you


----------



## Dreadlockdogman (Nov 19, 2013)

You don't have to sign for priority mail, you have an option to ask for signature confirmation but don't have to have it. USPS is best way to go, keep it small and you'll be ok, they need federal warrant to search a package and unless the package weighs a good bit or has other characteristics of prior drug packages you will be good. No hand written addresses! Ever!!! No heavy Taping! Don't send from PO outside of the return address! Don't have it delivered to a fake name or address!


----------



## Dreadlockdogman (Nov 19, 2013)

Never use overnight with FedEx or UPS.... You send a large box that only weighs a few pounds overnight good chance they pull it. FedEx and UPS are private companies that can open any package they want anytime they want. So usps is better bc the chances of it being opened are slim to none.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2013)

You are better off driving it across the borders than shipping it. I know a few people that have been prosecuted for sending it in the mail. Thats FBI territory and yes, they will come question you about it and prosecute. Nothing to laugh at, its really a dumb fuckin' move. Some of the biggest growers I know (knew I should say, there in prison) got caught by shipping shit through the mail. They might even let it slide the first time but I can guarantee you they will be watching and check all your packages if they do.

If you are going to be insane enough to ship stuff through the mail, put it in air tight containers. And do not put the weed into the containers until you are ready to ship them. The weed smell works its way through the containers over time. I have seen people ship it with all sorts of stuff, like packed in coffee. Dogs noses are way more advanced than ours; they can smell, recognize, and separate multiple smells. Not just one. So if you pack the shit in coffee I can almost guarantee the dog will smell the weed and the coffee, just not the stronger smell.

I would deny everything and do not talk to anyone unless they have a warrant. Get a hold of a lawyer also. Get anything illegal out of your house.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

The best method I ever saw was vacuum sealed bags with a Cooler sealed shut then a box with spray foam surrounding the cooler. Mailed immediately upon being dry.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 20, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> Hope you've been querying (searching status of) that tracking number online from a PC that can't be tied to you. A little technical forensics against their database for queries against that tracking number could lead to an ISP and mac address of the PC from which the tracking query was sent.... RUN FOREST RUN!


Except it is not illegal to do so and is in no way evidence that the package belongs to him nor evidence that he would know what the package contains. Since the package was not delivered and not opened the recipient is in the clear 100%. 

No warrant can be issued on such grounds.


----------



## Nether Region (Nov 25, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The best method I ever saw was vacuum sealed bags with a Cooler sealed shut then a box with spray foam surrounding the cooler. Mailed immediately upon being dry.



Do you mean confiscated as a police officer? So, it wasn't that good after all, no?


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Do you mean confiscated as a police officer? So, it wasn't that good after all, no?


It was only confiscated because it was sent to the wrong house and the owner opened it and called the police.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

Air space is the enemy of marijuana sent. You can't stop the smell of it permeating out of the package, but you can slow it down.

The air pockets in the dense spray foam slows the permeation of the scent.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 26, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> shipping by priority mail is the best way UPS and Fedex will open the packages when using usps never ship more than a few ounces at a time you put it in a bag of course and then put it in a rubbermaid container to seal in the smell priority mail is usually expedited really quick and is the best way to send it never had any problems and i have smoked alot of shit this way usually your talking receiving it within 2-3 days from it being mailed


Nice to know there's still some solid cats stickin it to tha man!


----------



## davethepothead (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't use UPS!!!! This is a private company, you aren't dealing with gov employees here. My older bro works at UPS & they don't hesitate to open boxes, take your weed or pawn your shiny new electronic. Wrap it wrap it then wrap it again, another time after that. Hide that shit in there with things that would usually be shipped together and put it in an appropriate priority mail flat rate box. 2 days later...The feds are your own personal drug delivery service.


----------



## gfexc (Dec 26, 2013)

ALL boxes are opened. The SOP is that UPS calls the cops and they take control of the package, waiting and baiting you to come and get it. In cases when they know the address, surveillance + they place nice UPS tickets on your door so you fall for it and show up at UPS, or they offer to bring it to you. (cops show up to hook you up). If you live in the US, they also involve the Postal cops. Leave it be


----------



## bcguy01 (Jan 1, 2014)

Good info on here


----------



## blackrecluse (Jan 8, 2014)

great thread


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 20, 2014)

So almost a year and still nothin from elcheapo


----------



## ElChapo (Jan 27, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> So almost a year and still nothin from elcheapo


 I must admit, I completely forgot about this thread. I haven't gone through every page but I can tell you that absolutely nothing happened once that package was seized. There are many many ways to do things that I've acquired over time but I have to say that UPS and FedEX is not a great idea. The employees are more apt to steal your package than report it. If you guys are going to ship things, there's really 2 ways to look at it. 1) There is a 85% chance it will make it with FedEx/UPS. IF it does not make it, there really isn't much to sweat. 2) There is a 95% chance it will make it with USPS. IF it does not make it, well, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## spunion (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone once sent me an ounce from about 90 miles away. Just a single zip lock baggie in a cracker box. The brand of crackers was "Danks".


----------



## Wizard.of.Dank (Feb 26, 2014)

they got him boys!!!dont fuck around


----------

